

Authentication is machine learning - cemerick
http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2012/12/14/authentication-is-machine-learning

======
jessaustin
There is a pretty important caveat in the comments at LBTP: "Basic machine
learning breaks down under an adaptive attacker." I think ML could be a
valuable extra layer for some systems, but I don't see it either solving the
problems of the password or serving as a second "factor". This is partly for
analytic reasons: how does ML fit into the established hierarchy of crypto
primitives like e.g. hashing, authenticated encryption, etc.? Also, people are
still arguing that TLS is too slow to use on many sites, but I expect ML to be
slower yet.

Still it's nice to see original thought about authentication.

